# Best kind of spark plugs for '05 Altima?



## meanwire (Mar 15, 2011)

It's that time to change out the spark plugs in my '05 Altima, which brand is the best? Bosch, NGK, factory or some other recommendations would greatly be appreciated? Also what is the specified gap recommendation?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

NGK, usually no need to check the gap, but spec's are in the FSM link below.
Or could look it up in the owner's manual or a Haynes manual or any one of another hundred different places.


----------

